# Aquastream XT Ultra USB-Anschluss



## in-vino-veritas (13. Februar 2009)

Hallo,

ich weiß, dass es schon unzählige Threads darüber gibt und ich danke Allen, die mir bisher bei dem Problem helfen wollten! Aber irgendwie erzählt es jeder anders und ich möchte nicht nochmal riskieren, dass ich mir die Pumpe zerschieße! Wäre also nett, wenn mir nun jemand eindeutig sagen könnte, wie ich die Pumpe an mein Board anschließe und Alles richtig funzt!
Im Anhang sind die Bilder. Ist das denn jetzt so richtig? Auf dem Bild, wo ich den Stecker vor dem Asus-Board festhalte, soll das USB-Kabel so wie ich es halte in den oberen "Steckplatz" des *USB78* des Boards.Ist das so richtig!? *Achtung!* in der Anleitung sind die beiden unteren Anschlüsse in der Abbildung des Mainboard-Handbuchs verdreht!

Dachte eigentlich, dass ich mich nur nach dem linken USB-Stecker richten muss, aber sicher ist sicher!

Danke schonmal!

xXxivvxXx


----------



## klefreak (13. Februar 2009)

also ich hab die pumpe im laufenden betrieb eingesteckt, und da war der stecker am anfag kurz falchs, hat der pumpe micht geschadte, hab den halt umgedreht, nachdem sie nicht erkannt wurde

mfg Klemens

am Mainboard (asus) den Roten Pin links bei der Pumpe rot rechts (von hinten gesehen)


----------

